# Goodmans GDB9 Freeview box IR code?



## pum (Jan 6, 2003)

My old freeview box attached to the TiVo went kaput. Trying to get the Goodmans GDB9 box working with the TiVo but neither of the Goodmans codes (20030 or 20047) work. I've tried some of the codes from the general freeview list, but didn't find one that worked and could there till xmas trying them all.

Does anyone know the IR blaster code to change channels on this STB please?

Thanx,


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

The Bush DFTA16 looks like it has the same remote? Dunno if there is a code for that?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

It may not be supported 
http://www.tivoportal.co.uk/stb.htm list most boxes known to work but is now over 1 year out of date 

Automan.


----------



## pum (Jan 6, 2003)

BTW, if anyone is interested, the spec is here:
http://www.goodmans.co.uk/productdetails.aspx?pid=GDB9&language=en-GB

It seems like a nice freeview box to use standalone - quite nice feature set for a cheap box. I picked it up for 20 quid in Sainsburys I think.


----------

